# Rummynose Tetra in its habitat



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Came across this today and thought some might be interested, especially those recently posting in the thread on light needs of plants and forest fish. If you go to the linked site, Aquapress Bleher, there is a short video of Hemigrammus bleheri, the Brilliant Rummynose Tetra, being "inquisitively friendly" with its discoverer and a fellow member of this forum, Heiko Bleher, in the shallow waters of the Rio Atabapo in Venezuela. This is only one habitat, this species has a wide distribution. Heiko told me he has caught this fish throughout the Rio ***** basin from Brazil into Peru, and here in Venezuela.

The underwater filming is instructive; no plants, dim light. But the beauty of this species' brilliant red head sparkles in the cloudy blackwater. This is one of three near-identical fish, but the only one regularly available now. The other two species, Hemigrammus rhodostomus and Petitella georgiae, are rarely seen in the hobby.

Aquapress Bleher - Home

Hope you enjoy. Byron.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

very cool video B. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Awww look just like my guys how cool! Glad to see their "tea water" now I know that me having near coffee colored water is good for them


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

awesome find Byron. I wouldnt plan on getting inside my aquarium to get that friendly with my fish but its nice to know I could


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Very neat and informative. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Niyona (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow... this has always been my favorite fish to keep.  Thanks for the Video.


----------

